# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Mond en tand >  Wondjes in mijn mond door beugel

## Mr.Fighter

Ik heb gevochten met een jongen, die jongen heb ik een blauwe gegeven, maar daarna kwam ik tegen zijn mouw aan, en ik heb een beugel in mijn mond dus kwam die beugel tegen de binnenkant van mijn mond. kwam wat bloed uit maar nu is het een grote wond van iets van 0,5 cm. Weet iemand een oplossing hoe dat wondje weg kan gaan?

----------


## Goggie

Dit wondje kan jezelf niet helen. Dit gaat vanzelf dicht. Dit komt omdat je cellen in je lichaam zichzelf steeds delen. Als ik jouw was zou ik veel (liefst gezond) eten. In alle voedingsstoffen zitten bouwstoffen, die bouwstoffen regelen de genezing van je wondje.

----------


## dolfijnjorien

wat je ook nog kan doen is geen prik drinken dat kan nogal pijnlijk zijn en verder heelt het vanzelf wel weer

----------


## Sylvia93

Mr Fighter,

Een paar jaar terug heb ik ook een beugel gehad, en toen ik last had van wondjes in mn wangen, kreeg ik altijd speciale sticks van de beugeltandarts welke ervoor zorgde dat deze wondjes snel heelde. 
Alleen je post is al een paar jaar oud dus het zal vast wel al opgelost zijn, maar voor de overige leden die hiermee kampen, gewoon aan je beugelarts vragen!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Syl, ik kreeg van mijn orthodontist (beugelarts) vroeger tegen plekjes in mijn mond altijd een soort was (of wax?) mee dat ik op de plaatjes kon plakken zodat ik 's nachts niet mijzelf verwondde... wel handig dat ze tegenwoordig ook zalf hebben om op het wondje te smeren, want dat was/wax was best vervelend er weer vanaf te peuteren...

----------

